# 6.5 vs 6.8 spc vs 300blk



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

223 or 556 is making me feel, I dunno inadequate...... I was thinking about rebarreling my ar for something heavier, sold some calves so I have some jingle I guess. I heard 300 blk is a great round but its extremely short ranged. I wanted something to kill deer and bear but still be able to reach out and touch something lol mainly hunt yotes with as well. What is the max range for 300 black?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I consider the max. distance to be 200 yds. If you want something to hunt with go for the 6.5 or 6.8, I prefer the 6.5, they have more giddy up. I do plan on hunting with mine but, I don't know what yet.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

The 6.5 Grendel has the best ballistics of the bunch. I have a few friends who shoot 300 blackout and it's a rather picky round. They are always having to try different bullets to see which one shoots ok in their different rifles. Will you be reloading ammo or just purchasing off the shelf?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

FarmallH said:


> 223 or 556 is making me feel, I dunno inadequate...... I was thinking about rebarreling my ar for something heavier, sold some calves so I have some jingle I guess. I heard 300 blk is a great round but its extremely short ranged. I wanted something to kill deer and bear but still be able to reach out and touch something lol mainly hunt yotes with as well. What is the max range for 300 black?


deer and bear? I don't think any of the above are enough...well for bear!


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

All I know is the 300blk, is supposedly, I mean supposedly its comparable to a 30 30..... supposedly, the other 2 I don't know, having hard time finding info on it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I plan on doing a 6.5 Grendel build up some time and I already have a 50 Beawolf already for short range.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

The only thing in the AR platform that could deal a bear out in quick fashion is a .50 beowulf, .458 socom, or .450 bushmaster, I'd rather have a 45/70 than either of those if it were me... All AR platform alternative have a common problem...the magazine length! so a 6.5 grendel gets stuffed into a short fat case as does the 6.8 spc, and that limits area for more powder, thus, less speed all ending at the less ft/lbs of transferable energy. The 6.8 is a adequate deer round out to about 200 yards maybe 250...the grendel being a 6.5 has some super high BC rated pills to lob, but the muzzle speed is only around 2500 ft/sec. To the grendels credit it can retain super sonic beyond 1000 yards even with this low muzzle speed actually catching up to most .308 rounds velocities by that time. But how many animals will you shoot at 1000yrds?...sarcasm...so the .308 desimates it in ft/lbs of energy until beyond it's effective use anyways. The 300 blckout is a specialty for suppressor users since you can chalk up a 220g bullet and it will run sub-sonic. The supersonic varients are basically 30/30 ballistics....which have killed a many a deer in the last 100 years...and the bullet is better construction as it is not a round nose. That will also give you and ethical kill range of around 200-250 yards. Personally, if I wanted a do-it-all rifle, I would go with .260 rem or 7mm-08 or .308. The ballistics of these are far superior to any AR-15 platform offering and can be gotten in semi-auto config's or bolt. The .260 being slightly more wind friendly than the other two. Personally, I don't have a problem with 5.56 for deer hunting applications as long as the right bullet is chosen and ranges are kept under 150 yards. I have a good friend who has DRT many deer with a 70g barnes TSX.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't put down the 300 Blackout. I watched my buddy drop a muley at 175yds...DRT with the 300 blackout dpms AR. It can be done. Shot placement is everyting. It's not going to be a lond distance caller by any means, but 200 yds or less and you should be fine. Hell, I've taken a muley at just under 200 with my AK in 7.62x39. I put the round in the killbox and it did it's job. And if that POS round can kill a deer, so can the 300 black out.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

If you want to stick to ar15 pattern how about the 6mm ar turbo? I think it is probably the most bang for the buck in a 15 pattern gun right now(however it is expensive to get started). If you go with an ar10 I would say 6.5 creedmor. The 260 is ever so slightly a "better" round but as soon as you put it in the ar guns that edge is gone do to load length restrictions. Plus if you go creedmor Hornady has had Amax loads dirt cheap.

No to undermine what Short is saying, but I don't get the "blackout fad". Unless you plan on suppressing it which a lot don't, why even mess with it. Sub sonic with a can it definitely has the cool factor. But if you aren't running a can I don't get it, most try making the cartridge do more than what it should be used for. But I guess variety is the spice of life, to each their own.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Shot placement is important with any thing we shoot, power allows for error in that placement to some point.IMO


----------

